# It was 92 degrees at the end of this mornings ride.



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm 72. Today is the 10th anniversary of my retirement. I rode 19.5 miles and climbed 1,105 feet this morning (I took it easy because of the heat). I'm riding a better bike then I ever owned in the past (SC Tallboy V4). I'm sitting home drinking a gin and tonic and watching stage 5 of the T d' F. My wife lets me do all this. In October I'll be riding NorCal on the way to a month in Hawaii.

Getting old is f'ing great!


----------



## leusky2u (Jan 27, 2021)

Freaking awesome!!
I wanna be you when I grow up. I'll be 51 this August


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

leusky2u said:


> Freaking awesome!!
> I wanna be you when I grow up. I'll be 51 this August


Don't stop enjoying life.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

My wife would tolerate anything I do if it was rewarded with a month in Hawaii


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

Excellent post, I have 4 more years (hopefully) until I retire and You have the style of retirement I’m shooting for.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

On the temp, my daughter and I hit 105.8 F (41 C) on a 4.5 hour ride 3 days ago&#8230;in The Great White North!










On the age, you have given me hope&#8230;


----------



## BujiBiker (Jun 7, 2019)

Rode yesterday to beat the overnight trail soaker today. 94* and 60 % humidity. 5 miles I was done. Not acclimated yet. It sucked to put it nicely. On the other hand, I was able to ride dirt. So it beats the road.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> My wife would tolerate anything I do if it was rewarded with a month in Hawaii





Zguitar71 said:


> Excellent post, I have 4 more years (hopefully) until I retire and You have the style of retirement I'm shooting for.


Where I used to work, I am referred to as "The Poster Boy for Retirement."


----------

